
Is a mission to Mars morally defensible given today’s real needs? - jonbaer
https://aeon.co/essays/is-a-mission-to-mars-morally-defensible-given-todays-real-needs
======
melling
This was answered 50 years ago:

[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/08/why-explore-
space.html?...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2012/08/why-explore-
space.html?m=1)

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Big Yellow Taxi is a good song for this story.

------
moocowtruck
sure it is, especially because the money we spend on less useful things is far
more than the money spent trying to do mars

